# Going on vacation



## liv2crew (Jun 4, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering what can be done about feeding when you go out of town. Could you just put several feeder fish or pieces of meat in the tank and let them eat when ever they get hungry? If this can be done, whats the longest amount of time that they can be left alone? would they be ok for 1 week? Thanks a lot!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

No you shouldnt do that. What will happen is that your Piranhas will kill the feeders and may not even eat it letting them float and rot around your tank. Therefor polluting your water and may cause your fish tot die when you come back. What you have to do is get someone to feed them for you.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Also good to keep in mind is the fact that in the wild, piranhas can go for extended periods of time with no food. (hence the fat storage above thier eyes up to the dorsal fin...sort of like a camel) I really would'nt worry about it unless you will be gone for more than a week or so

And besides, it will make the feeding much more interesting when you get home from your trip....


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Daaamn i'ma be gone for about 10 days in august!!!







If I have someone feed them it will only be able to be once a day. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Um, that's a hard one.... pretty much anything that they will actually eat is gonna pollute the tank if you overfeed, that goes for feeders, pellets, smelt, etc. I would just have someone swing by your pad once a day or so and feed them some beefheart or something.

Then again, you could always ask frank....he would know if you should worry about ten days. I have heard but dont know if it's true, that p's can actually live for up to a month or so without eating.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Ps can easily not eat for weeks. But in the wild where they starve they get alot of room to run away from other starving Ps that would love to eat them. So in a home aquario, you have given them a limited amount of space not letting them run around incase they do turn on each other. It also depends how often you train your Ps to eat. For instance, if you feed the P every 5 days then i wouldnt worry tooo much about not letting them eat for 10 days. But if you feed your Ps everyday then i woould definitly worry. Its like a skinny guy who isnt use to eat a regualr meal but eats sporatically will not starve that easily because they dont eat often verus a fat guy who east every day which will starve if they miss a day of eating.

Best thing to do is have someone come to your house to feed them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They can go for long periods without eating, but the problem you will run into with extended periods of no food is them cannibalizing each other. If you can have someone feed them while you are gone, I would suggest once every 3 days so are not over feed. Or separate them before you go so they wont be able to eat each other and then just feed when you get back.


----------



## liv2crew (Jun 4, 2003)

Would it be possible to use one of those automatic feeders that they make for flake and pellet foods?


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

very good advice from all...

I have first hand experience on the cannabalizing thing. I left to the south part of the state for only 4 days once about a month ago and my p's both had chunks gone from their tails when I got back. (because they eat every day, either beef heart, pellets, or 5-6 small feeders a piece)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Find someone to feed them...

If you don´t have any friendly neighbour...they will be ok not eating for a week or so...Bon Voyage my friend...don´t worry about your Ps.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

liv2crew said:


> Would it be possible to use one of those automatic feeders that they make for flake and pellet foods?


 Best option yet!! There are automatic feeders that you can buy from your LFS. You put pellets in the container and after ones in awhile or so, it releases certain amounts of food that drops into your tank.


----------



## devbrown (Nov 18, 2016)

I have used the weekend and the holiday feeder blocks with no problems. Did not cloud the water, the rate at which they dissolve relies on water movement and I learned the hard way not to put them right under the filter as I came home after the weekend and the holiday block I put in there was gone and it should have lasted a lot longer. I now place them around the tank according to how long I will be gone for. I have used them both for goldfish and my Guppies, no problems, no deaths.Even you can take your pet with you there are many pet friendly vacation rentals.One i recommend Vacation Rentals in Avignon.


----------

